# My Ewe Lambs- Pic Heavy



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 8, 2011)

I wanted to show you my fluffy faced ewe lambs. They're Romney/Southdown crosses.  They need names!!!  Any suggestions?

Here are both girls.






"big girl"





"big girl"





"little girl"


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh that last picture is adorable!!!! What a face!  I think she looks like a Matilda, or tilly for short.  The bigger one looks like a Bernice.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd name the littler girl Teddy. I know that is probably a common name to use and could be construed as a boy but I saw that pic and all I could think of was a teddy bear. All those curls and big black glassy eyes. Oh, she is sooo cute!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 8, 2011)

Fae and Shae.  They are just too adorable!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh My!  They are ADORABLE!  And what CUTE faces!  Do they have black tongues?

Names.  I like the name Tillie.  Tillie was a very popular name in the late 1800s.  When I did ancestry.com searches on my family I found many families with children named Tillie, Minnie and Eva living next door to each other and on the same street and adjacent streets.  Great old timey names.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 8, 2011)

Love, love, love the gal in the second picture.  What a looker!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 8, 2011)

I like Minnie!  I also like Bean and Berry, which some other people suggested.  I have SUCH a hard time picking names....I don't know why!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok, the little one is Bean (last picture) and the big one is Barley!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 10, 2011)

They are just adorable! The face on Bean!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jul 10, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Ok, the little one is Bean (last picture) and the big one is Barley!


Loving it!


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh, that last pic!  That is the cutest thing I have ever seen.  It looks as though she is smiling.


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

dreamcatcher said:
			
		

> ....but I saw that pic and all I could think of was a teddy bear. All those curls and big black glassy eyes. Oh, she is sooo cute!


Me too!!

She reminded me of these felted teddy bears that my mom used to make and just made me  

They are both super cute!!


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 10, 2011)

Awwwww! they are SO adorable!!!    If I ever get sheep, I hope they look like that!


----------



## Natisha (Sep 14, 2011)

Way beyond cute!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 14, 2011)

Now you need 2 more named Oats and Peas and then you can sing to them. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC7mlGIFjwU


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll have to sing that song. Then stamp my foot and clap my hands.  

I'll have to update pics. The girls have grown!


----------



## daisychick (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh great, now I want sheep again.   
They are sooo cute and I LOVE the names!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Sep 18, 2011)

Awww! Cuteness overload.   I love Southdown faces.


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 18, 2011)

Two very nice photogenic lambs Aggi
Photo of the week for sure with the 3rd one


----------

